# Philippe Starck 'gun collection' lamps



## LEDninja (Jul 3, 2006)

First came the $99 Bulletlite flashlight. 

Now Philippe Starck has 'gun collection' lamps. 
http://www.designboom.com/eng/interview/starck_guns.html
Expensive.
Bedside Beretta CAD$1400
Table Kalashnica CAD$2400
Floor M16 CAD$3900


----------



## darkhanger18 (Jul 3, 2006)

hmmm....me thinks this is a little expensive...
m16 replica.....$159
can of gold spraypaint...$8ish
lamp parts....$100 for the fancy stuff :laughing: 
all for under $300?

oh well, it's "art" :lolsign: 
http://gun-sword.stores.yahoo.net/asrim1.html
(if any of the mods feel that this is innapropriate pm me and i'll remove it)


----------



## Regentag (Jul 3, 2006)

He's making a idiotic political statement... sort of a 'beat your swords into plowshares" thing. Recycling evil guns into useful household objects.

Personally, If I had an M16 table lamp, I'd want it to shoot, not just look pretty. _"Let me introduce you to my little lamp"_

Cheers,


----------

